# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم ترقية الشبكة الى آخر نسخة 4.0.8

## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ان شاء الله الجميع بخير ..

تم ترقية الشبكة الى اخر اصدار 4.0.8 

في هذا الاصدار هناك خاصيات جديدة  ..*

*وحل مشاكل عديدة ..*

*من ضمن الخاصية الجديدة ،، خاصية تنسيق الملف الشخصي ..*

*لكل شخص ..

اشكركم جزيل الشكر ..

واتمنى لكم المزيد العطاء ..

كل المودة*

----------

ليلاس (10-21-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (10-23-2010), 

فرح (10-24-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*جهوود مبآركة ..*

*تسلم أخوووي ع تقديم الأفضل دـآئمآَ ..*

*يعطيك العآفية .."*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...
للأفضل دائماً وأبدا...دمتم ..

ودامت عناقيدكم مُلتفة حول غصن العطاء...

دعائي ..
موفقين إن شاء الله
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل على محمدوآل محمد
وعجل فرجهم ياكريم
تسلم اخوووي 
ودااائما الى الامام 
جهووودطيبه ،،يعطيك العااافيه
موفق

----------

